# freeze with radeon/ati xorg driver



## jrm@ (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm running the latest xorg and fluxbox compiled from ports on 8.2 RC2 and everything is working fine, but when I shutdown X, the system freezes every time.  This happens when I start X with no configuration file or the configuration file below with either the ati or radeon drivers.  If I switch to the vesa driver the problem stops, but of course performance drops (scrolling text, windows, etc. lag).

The relevant lines pciconf -lv are


```
vgapci0@pci0:1:0:0:     class=0x030000 card=0x17721043 chip=0x4e501002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc. / Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.'
    device     = 'ATI MOBILITY /ATI RADEON 9600/9700 Series (M10)'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
```

Xorg.0.log when using no configuration file
Xorg.0.log when using the configure file below
xorg.conf

I've seen similar posts, but no workaround.  Any suggestions would be much appreciated (including any suggestions to improve the configuration file.  I really don't know much about configuring Xorg).

TIA


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 30, 2011)

That's an old card, so don't turn on the go-fast options.  Particularly the four in the Device section:

```
Option "DynamicClocks" "True"
Option "ColorTiling" "True"
Option "EnableDepthMoves" "True"
Option "EnablePageFlip" "On"
```

XAA may be the right way to go with that card, too.  I tested an older Dell Inspiron 8500 with a FireGL 9000 that might be similar.  There's a link to the xorg.conf there.


----------



## jrm@ (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for the tips.  I've tried several combinations including removing the options you mention above and trying different AccelMethod values, but I still get the freeze when exiting X.  I also tried your xorg.conf with no luck.  It just seems that when I use the radeon driver I have the problem.


----------



## adamk (Jan 31, 2011)

You could try disabling direct rendering.  In the Module section:


```
Disable "dri"
```

Adam


----------



## jrm@ (Jan 31, 2011)

Same result unfortunately.


----------



## mmusang (Mar 14, 2011)

I got the same issue with radeon hd5570, anybody have any luck?


----------

